# First Build Help :: Red Cedar Outdoor Table



## clgr037 (Jul 20, 2014)

Hello All!

First, thank you all for sharing your support on this forum! I've been searching it for the past two weeks and have found a wealth of information before I began my first build that helped build my confidence (and make me realize how very little I know).

I stated my first build using this plan :: http://ana-white.com/2012/06/plans/fancy-x-farmhouse-table

but changed it slightly by using 4x4's for the posts and base of the trestles as well as the cross beam (or is it stretcher?) which I also moved up the legs.

I originally chose 5 nice and straight red cedar 1x8's for the table top, but I now have a few questions about the design.

1. I know that the table top will need room to contract and expand, so attaching it with figure 8 fasteners is the rout I was going to take. I was hoping to avoid drilling down from the table top boards into the trestles, but maybe this this would be best?

2. The 1x8's are so flimsy and saggy! I thought I should probably cut them down a bit and use another piece to create a breadboard edge, but really, that won't stabilize it enough, will it?

3. There is no apron to this plans for the table, which would add stability right? But because of the cut 45deg angle of the edge of the trestle legs, how could I incorporate one without it looking silly?

4. I know that a lot of people are using Kreg jigs to create a table top, but because this is going to be an outdoor table, wouldn't that just cause the table top to crack even quicker because of the humidity and rain it will be exposed to? I should leave a bit of space between the table top boards, right?

5. I didn't add cross braces... but should I?

6. Should I also add another cross beam to the top of the table? This thing seems so very solid so far, but it will be sitting outside...

7. Is owning a drill press (or borrowing a friend's) the only way to make a nice matching wood plug? I've managed to hide all of my drill holes except for the two on each bottom angled brace...

Again, thank you so much for sharing your knowledge and putting up with us complete and total novices as we work through our first projects!


----------



## TerryQ (Apr 8, 2014)

I like your table, but as you discovered, 1x material just isn't thick enough to make a sturdy top. You are going to need to beef it up. I'd suggest an apron with cross braces at this point.
As far as attaching the top, several ways to go. If you want a solid top with no gaps between boards you could edge glue the boards together and use the pocket hole screws to help in the assembly and alignment. You can also use the pocket holes to attach one edge of the top to the aprons, but you will have to allow the rest of the top to move. The simplest way would to use table top clips like these: http://www.rockler.com/table-top-fasteners
Just use your table saw, or router, or biscuit joiner to make a grove on the braces that will allow the top to slide along the clips. 

Or, you can attach the boards individually with screws, leaving a gap between boards for movement. It requires screwing the boards to the braces. You will have to make slotted screw slots for board movement. You can ovalize the hole with your drill bit, or if you have a router, you can get a router bit to do a cleaner job. http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...slot.htm?zoom_highlight=Screw+slot+router+bit

I'm sure you will get other great suggestions. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------

